# So excited!!! (bought a new lens)



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, so I finally traded enough in to Amazon (received $400 in credit today), so I went ahead and bought a new lens...a Tamron 90mm macro. It should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to try it out and take some more bug pictures. As it was, I was using the stock lens my Nikon D50 came with and had to crop all my pictures waaay down because it wasn't even remotely a macro lens. The pictures looked alright on the computer, but I can't wait to finally be able to print out some of my pictures! Of course, I have to run them all by the boyfriend first, to get his approval before printing them out and hanging them up around the house. He claims some of my bug pictures are "creepy." Pssssh.

What kind of lens does everyone else use? Any favorites? I'll let everyone know how the Tamron works out for me and I'll probably post some pictures tomorrow of how they look, compared to my old one.

Just had to share my excitement with you.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Okay, so I finally traded enough in to Amazon (received $400 in credit today), so I went ahead and bought a new lens...a Tamron 90mm macro. It should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to try it out and take some more bug pictures. As it was, I was using the stock lens my Nikon D50 came with and had to crop all my pictures waaay down because it wasn't even remotely a macro lens. The pictures looked alright on the computer, but I can't wait to finally be able to print out some of my pictures! Of course, I have to run them all by the boyfriend first, to get his approval before printing them out and hanging them up around the house. He claims some of my bug pictures are "creepy." Pssssh.
> 
> What kind of lens does everyone else use? Any favorites? I'll let everyone know how the Tamron works out for me and I'll probably post some pictures tomorrow of how they look, compared to my old one.
> 
> Just had to share my excitement with you.


I look forward to seeing how they look. My daughter has a Nikon D40X. She doesn't have a macro lens but wants one. Maybe a gift idea.....


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I was actually considering selling my D50 and buying the D40X. The extra megapixels would be nice, but I decided to stick with what I have.


----------



## oflittleatomi (Apr 25, 2010)

The D50 was my first camera about 5 years ago, when I started college (Photography major) and I loved it! Macro photography is fun - but you're braver than I am. I can't deal with bugs at all! I prefer wide-angle lenses myself - I would love a fisheye but I don't practice photography enough these days to justify spending that much on a lens (and one that isn't exactly "multi-use" to boot)

I hope you enjoy your new Tamron! They're a good brand. My dad loves them as well.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Good for you! I need a new lens too...


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

Tamron is cool....they have really good customer service, and a long warranty period.  It's gonna be shhhhaarrp!  You'll love it.  I love primes!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

As promised, here are a couple photos I took today. It's harder than I expected because the depth of focus is so much smaller. Also my camera was overexposing the images at first, but I think I've taken care of that. I spent a couple hours outside and I'll probably go out again later. 



















I think these are Little Yellow (_Eurema lisa_) butterflies, but I'm not positive.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful! You did a great job with those shots! Did you use a tripod? What was your ap and ss? I got the canon 100mm macro for my 5d and I really love it. I have to be very careful to keep the aperture open enough to get a bigger depth of field.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

No tripod (I probably should get one, but haven't yet. That's next on my list of things to buy) and for the first pic:

ap - f14 
ss - 1/400

second pic: 
ap - f9
ss - 1/1250

I think I'll probably start shooting in aperture mode on my camera so I can get a better depth of field.


----------



## WilsonC (Jul 3, 2010)

The second shot is really good!  Macro opens up a whole new world to shoot.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> No tripod (I probably should get one, but haven't yet. That's next on my list of things to buy) and for the first pic:
> 
> ap - f14
> ss - 1/400
> ...


Did you take these in AUTO mode? Wow!


----------

